# Richmond Fishing Report/ER visit



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Well I am out workin right now, but went out last night with Marstang50 and hit rocketts after work. Surprisingly very few people out considering a Saturday afternoon where the sun decided to come out. 

So caught a bunch of hickories for bait and as the sun began lowering we decided to throw out some bait rods to see if there were any striped catfish around.

As I put my two bait poles in the water figured hey what the hell, I'd like to use my crappie/trout rod and catch a big shad on 4lb test for fun. So I tie on a 5ft sabiki on a 5ft rod and make a couple of throws. Pull up a herring, reel in one of the bait poles and throw the kicking herring out.

Next cast with the sabiki, hopefully of a shad I make my next cast, which ends with the sinker hitting my back, and a few sabikis entering my skin. One in my head that came out easy enough and I figured, damn I hope nobody saw that.

I feel my neck bc something definatley brushed by it and feel something sticking out of my neck. I figured it was a piece of debri picked up by the sabiki and ending up on my neck. I try and brush it off and the damn thing wont move. I look over at Marshall, and I ask him, HEY WTF is on my neck????

He looks over at me and says. oh chit, i think its a hook dude. He looks over my sabiki and says one of the hooks in broken and that I have a hook in my neck........

I'm thinking great, now I'm going to bleed and have a nasty mark before we go out drinking.... Well Phil tries to cut it out(I KNOW BAD IDEA) and the hook buries itself in my neck somewhere. Oh well its just a hook right?

So I keep fishing. click click click click on my live herring rod. Caught a flathead. Next rod click click click, caught a blue. No other bites afterward. 

So after we all pack up around 9. We all make plans to shower up and meet up back downtown to eat some sushi and have a fun saturday night downtown. 

I get home and decide.... Hey you know what.. I'm going to pull this damn thing out, it cant be that bad, I've pulled out 10/0 j's from different places this little hooks barb cant be that bad. So I fish for it and end up pushing it farther in my neck(barbs on hooks work btw) Then it comes to me that although I had my tetanus shot a few years ago because of stepping on an anchor sinker(thanks al), I just realized that I may have shad guts and or downtown james river water inside my body. That was an unpleasant thought so I figured I'd go to patient first and still be able to salvage my night and be able to drink a few beers.

I go to patient first and the yound doc there starts poking around and says he cant see it and that bc of the location I should go immediately to an ER. I told him that it was little and that I had friends in town and I'd rather grab a few drinks and take care of it tomorrow. He looked at me as if i was retarded and told me... You have foreign matter in your neck you should get it removed(I thought of cracking a joke and saying my neck is foreign so does that cancel itself out????)

Anyway end up at the ER and the receptionist is a young college chick. So me being the slick guy I am decides to be friendly(keep in mind I have not showered or changed and I have blood on my neck). Me and her are laughing about stuff, she's telling me about school, we're making fun of my neck and the last idiot that came in before me. Then she says to me lets see if we can't get you in there now, you seem cool, hate to make you miss last call.

I get seen by a doctor within 10 min of walking in..... AWESOME! So as I go by the ER gates like 4 nurses come up to me and they're like... CAN WE SEE IT???? And I joke that I don't even have a hook and that I was just here to hit on the receptionist. I show them and joke around that its really small and sorry to dissapoint them and not have a huge hook protruding out of my neck.

I get seen by my doc, who was excellent btw. He has the decency to lidocane me up and begins looking for it while we carry on a conversation about college and career and women. He tells me that He does not feel comfortable pulling it out without looking at an xray first to make sure where and which plane the hook was sitting. So another older nurse comes by to xray me(doctor was slick, put a needle into the hole left by the hook to show the plane on xray). As she's xraying me she asks if I have any discomfort, and I reply No ma'am/ She smiles at me and says my names Candi, so naturally I reply Hey Candi, its nice to meet you my name is ********* She smiles and Says DUMMY********. We both started laughing so hard I think I woke up the old man across from me.

Anyway to wrap up bc this is turning into an essay Marshall and Liz find me at the hospital(I picked the one closest to the bar for my symapthy drink) and Marshall sits in gets to watch the doc look for it some more and not be able to pull it out. He ends up having to cut me open and pull and yank on all kinds of stuff. A while later Marshalls saying "He Got it" Mind you I just assumed he pulled it out, but apparently he had to cut all around it according to Marshall. So he gives me my two sets of stiches(which were awesome btw, I believe he told me he does cosmetic surgery as well so he was kind enough to actually try and help hide my future scar) He was telling me about and joked that I should watch my exposure to sunlight but juding from racoon eyes it was not going to happen.

He writes me several prescriptions for the pain i would feel hours later, as well as a keflex for whatever nasties I've got swimming around in my system and offered me a free trial of Chantix( the new anti smoking thing) Spent a good 15 minutes talking about how.why etc to quit. Gives me two of the surgical instruments that I can use while fishing and my broken hook as memorabila and tells me to come back in a while and get the top row of stiches out. 

So to end the report a few shad, one herring, two catfish, no striper and a hook in the neck.

I had a great experience at the hospital, I hate ERS and I hate having to wait for hours... But none of this happened. The staff from receptionist, to the several nurses as well as the Doctor himself were all very professional yet personable and although I do not hope to repeat it, considering the situation I had a very pleasurable time at the hospital. For you Richmonders it was Retreat Hospital.

Also I just want to say thanks to Marshall, Liz, Amanda and Garth and Phil for all their support and love. It really is a blessing to have friends in your life that will stop whatever they are doing and show up at patient first with you, and others that Find your truck parked in front of a hospital and come in the ER and find you. And those that wont stop calling to make sure your ok. 

hope you enjoyed my report and had a calmer night than I did.

Oh and when I get home I will post some Pics of the action.(Marshall managed to take a video of the action as well so we'll see if we can't utube it or pull some stills off of it!)


----------



## mitchmtm1 (Aug 11, 2003)

Damn...and all they really needed to do was to stick your head and neck into a MRI and turn it on for a few seconds.

Glad to hear that you are OK. Never been hooked seriously and hope that I never am.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

no pics?????


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Neil, ur such a drama queen...

BTW, what's werse? a hook in the neck or an anchor sinker in the toe?

I know you keep them ER's in business...

On a serious note, glad ur aw' rite...jus lemme know when you start casting sabiki's.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

Je$u$ Neil -- glad you are okay!

No striper hook-up
No nurse hook-up
But
Self hook-up
&
Good friends hook-up
=
Good reading

take care & hope it is relatively pain-free.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Great story Neil, hope it dont interfere with the Tue Wed trip.

See ya there.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Neil,

First of all I'm glad you're Ok. That was the best fishing report I've read in months. For a minute I thought it was turning into a Penthouse Forum letter, with hot nurses and names like Candi.

Glad you decided to get the hook out, it could have easily migrated under the skin and caused real problems or worse in the long run.

When everything is said and done the only thing that really matters is family and friends; sounds like you're a blessed man.

Great story,

Walt


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Damn.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Ditto NJ... Damn...

Well.. I guess it worst than the gotcha plug popped on the forhead... glad you're ok..


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

fishinmama said:


> But
> Self hook-up




Self Hook-up... Good Times.

Hey Neil, Glad you are not dead or too deformed. Can't wait for the pics...


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

Great story... Now go back after the receptionist! She might be up for a little moonlight along the James. Beats BN88...


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Damn, man... glad you're all right!!


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

it was quite an experience... I didnt think it would take as long as it did to get that piece of hook out. The doc had to make a cut, hold the skin up with some tool, fish around in his neck for it till he could get some gription on it, and then snip away the flesh till it came loose. That little barb had swisted itself pretty good in there from all the pre-surgery that went on. The doc did do a good job with it all. I got a pic and video on my phone but I have to have one of those cards to get it on my computer, which I dont have. One for the memory book for sure.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

glad you are ok Neil...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Neil, glad you're ok.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Get well soon. You can catch just about anything on a sabiki...:fishing:


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

Trying that ninja cast again huh! We started to head down that way Sat. evening with Judy to show her the urban scene wish we had now, we could had a real good laugh. On a serious note glad your ok but just think of all that stuff that was on that hook :--|


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

bwahaha what a dumbarse!!! bwahaha. dude you better have gotten the candy stripers number!!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

not sure I can say anything that hasn't already been said .... glad you're feeling better

What some guys won't do to meet girls...sheesh!!!


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

oouch! them hooks ain't no joke.. had a buddy of mine stick a few in my forearm before while untangling his line.. luckily for me they never made it past the barb.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Dayum Son !! Are things so slow that you need to hook yourself just to get some 'action' 

I got your call yesterday but I was in the grocery store where there's never any decent cell reception. I tried to call you back from the parking lot but no answer, wuddup


----------



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

Glad everything turned out good for you. I had to read the whole thing just to see what hospital you were at because I knew it couldn't have been MCV!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Ok, so here are a few pics from the incident and this past week.









at the hospital









by the time they finished up









sunset downtown









the rest of the Urban Rockfish Commandos









garth with a football









me with a kitty


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

dang.. nice kitty... you guys goind down there today?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

teo stop using your last name!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Nice kitty and stripers...oh, nice stiches too...was that a spider hitch???


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

Neil -- guys with scars are HOT!
glad you are doing well


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

fishinmama said:


> Neil -- guys with scars are HOT!
> glad you are doing well


thanks judy. well i guess if thats true i melt everything i touch. ladies keep your daughters away from me!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

NTKG said:


> thanks judy. well i guess if thats true i melt everything i touch. ladies keep your daughters away from me!


...and your animals too!!! LOLOLOL


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

a sissy scar for a sissy fish!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

hmmm.. that james river water ain't that bad after all..


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

they've got me on all kindsa drugs for it


----------



## dangsy (Jan 7, 2008)

*striper*

Heya, what're you guys using for the stripers?


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

you guys wanna buy a catfish


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

EugeneChoe said:


> you guys wanna buy a catfish


lol awesome


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I've heard of drugs, they make you crazy don't they? The stripers will be there heavy when the water goes down I reckon.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> I've heard of drugs, they make you crazy don't they? The stripers will be there heavy when the water goes down I reckon.


tater and i are gonna give it a go after work. river is at 7.5 so we might be pushing it... but can't get some if u sittin at home right?


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

I might try to slip away and head down there.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

dangsy said:


> Heya, what're you guys using for the stripers?


I heard they were using bratwust. I'll have to double check on that.


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

CrawFish said:


> I heard they were using bratwust. I'll have to double check on that.


Don't give away the secret Cobia bait, Hot Italian sausages burnt on 1 side have been the ticket on the James this year.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

seriously guys, a good question was asked which deserves a good answer... That group of people you see down there with the korean guy mixed in are all using KB bites on fish finder rigs with a long leader.. Its been working for them when nobody else around was catchn. I even saw them soakin the KB bites in a bucket of Kimchi juice... go figure


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

say it aint so, that doggie it too cool, cept when hes got globs of sand in his eye and he pooping out sand shiets. what a silly dog.


----------

